# Michigan Floods



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Anyone else experiencing local flooding?

It's bad here.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

What's even worst is they known it was possible for 20 years.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/20/politics/ferc-edenville-dam-midland-michigan-flooding/index.html

Sad situation


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

So far, so good here in Ann Arbor. The water treatment plant did release 1,500 gallons of poop into the local waterway on accident, so we have that going for us.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

717driver said:


> So far, so good here in Ann Arbor. The water treatment plant did release 1,500 gallons of poop into the local waterway on accident, so we have that going for us.


Glad to hear you're safe. 

So many are affected and it's good to hear other folks are doing alright.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

3rd photo down- your house circled in red?

6th photo down-house at the bottom of the photo looks like they got spared


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

cbagz said:


> 3rd photo down- your house circled in red?
> 
> 6th photo down-house at the bottom of the photo looks like they got spared


Nope, that's my co-workers. He sent me those photos. I'm about 2-3 miles south east of the circle.

Yeah some houses got spared while some got destroyed. Same road, two are ok then 3 destroyed then 10 ok, then 2 destroyed. Some are older then others. Seems like the older one are closer to the water than newer builds.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

We went through flooding in 2015 in Columbia, SC.

I work in the mining industry and one of our locations flooded when ground broke loose and caused over 1.7 trillion gallons of water to flow into the pit, I'll have to see if I can find those photos at some point.


----------

